# [KDE] Hal/ntfs3g TODO:have to rethink.. (resolu)

## dapsaille

Bonsoir à tous.

 Voila .. j'ai tenté l'aventure ntfs-3g sur un de mes postes avec l'automontage ..

 suis en ~amd64 fraichement upgradé de 2 jours et je rencontre ce message quand j'essaye d'ouvrir un de mes disques usb en ntfs dans kde .

 Hal le détecte bien car la popup s'ouvre mais quand je cliques sur parcourir les fichiers j'ai ce message ..

 Il semblerait que cela ai à voir avec hal mais je ne comprend pas comment régler ce soucis.Last edited by dapsaille on Sat Apr 05, 2008 6:20 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SnowBear

http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=326306  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

Merci mais leur lien n'est plus vallable ..

 Je suis quand même super étonné de voir que ce problème est général et non patché .. 

alors que cela touche une pelletée de gens ..

----------

## dapsaille

emerge /usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.7.1-r5.ebuild -av 

as suffit .. dommage

----------

## SnowBear

Bah écoute j'ai fait cette manip ce matin et ça a fonctionné à merveille.

```
$ eix -e hal

[I] sys-apps/hal

     Available versions:  0.5.7.1-r5 0.5.9-r1 (~)0.5.9.1-r1 (~)0.5.9.1-r2 0.5.9.1-r3 (~)0.5.10 {acpi apm crypt debug dell disk-partition dmi doc kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux laptop pcmcia selinux}

     Installed versions:  0.5.10(02:08:42 29.03.2008)(acpi crypt kernel_linux -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -kernel_FreeBSD -laptop -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/hal

     Description:         Hardware Abstraction Layer

```

----------

## dapsaille

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Bah écoute j'ai fait cette manip ce matin et ça a fonctionné à merveille.
> 
> ```
> $ eix -e hal
> 
> ...

 

Quelle solution a tu employés ?? celle du fdi policy ou celle du download de hald modifié ?

----------

## SnowBear

Celle du fdi

----------

## dapsaille

Okok .. bah cette fois ca fonctionne ..

 surement un copier coller foireux la première fois 

 merci à toi ^^

Pour infos créer le fichier = /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/20-ntfs-config-write-policy.fdi

et y ajouter 

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<!--

    Este fichero define como montar las unidades externas que tengo como usb con ntfs.

    Utiliza el driver ntfs-3g, y hay que tener instalado fuse y ntfs-3g.

    Copiar a: /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/

-->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

    <device>

        <match key="volume.fstype" string="ntfs">

            <match key="@block.storage_device:storage.hotpluggable" bool="true">

                <merge key="volume.fstype" type="string">ntfs-3g</merge>

                <merge key="volume.policy.mount_filesystem" type="string">ntfs-3g</merge>

                <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">locale=</append>

            </match>

        </match>

    </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

et redémarrer hald

----------

## SnowBear

de rien  :Smile: 

----------

## gbetous

Salut !

Je déterre un peu ce post. J'ai un dd USB que je voudrais formaté en NTFS. J'avais le message "TODO : have to rethink extra option", et en cherchant, je tombe ici. Je fais la recette du fdi policy, mais maintenant j'ai un message d'erreur "Type de système d fichier incorrect".

Je précise que j'ai formatté mon bouzing directement sous WindowsXP.

----------

